# Tring to stream pandora from Galaxy S3 to Droid X via Bluetooth



## strut310 (Nov 1, 2011)

is there an app to do this? since the phones pair just fine cant get the droid x to recieve audio though.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

No. You can't do this unless someone made an app to enable it. It won't natively accept and play an audio stream.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure its possible. Might look at eyecon, not sure if it works but there has to be app out there to do it.

But why would you want to?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

